# Jessica Fraga / Jaden-Thiago Fraga / Silaqui Jaden / tehfraga / FatSapphicBro / thiagocreates



## Hamplanet Fitness (Sep 24, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.




Meet Jaden Fraga, Jaden-Thiago Fraga, Silaqui Jaden, or whatever other name 35-year-old Portlandian Jessica Fraga's going by this week. When she isn't coming up with new names for herself or raging at the oppressiveness of chairs, Antifa member Fraga is busy copying a personality from social-justice Twitter and writing hilarious screeds about her numerous chronic illnesses (read: complications due to her super-morbid obesity) or how the Olympics are problematic.



(s/a)

*Locked Down*

The TikTok video at the top of this thread was posted by Libs of TikTok on Twitter, which received all manner of deserved mockery. As a result, Fraga temporarily locked her profiles, but unlocked her TikTok once the heat died down. Still, she enjoyed the opportunity to paint herself as a victim:





Your browser is not able to display this video.





*Fat Activism*

Fraga is a deathfat (and labels herself as such), and is outspokenly in favor of revamping public spaces to accommodate her fellow bovines. She uses a cane to walk:


(s/a)

She also got mad when a book about progressive activism was apparently not too kind to those who overconsume:


(s/a)

She claims that fat people aren't bogging down our healthcare system and that the diet industry would "go bankrupt overnight" if the "real research" about how obesity affects the body was revealed, and implies the current science is basically a giant conspiracy to trick fat people into getting bariatric surgeries to maximize doctors' profits.





Your browser is not able to display this video.




She complains about "medical fatphobia" and medical sexism, says she's the size of 4 thin people:




Your browser is not able to display this video.




Says her BMI is in the 60's, sarcastically mocks the term "normal weight", complains that doctors tell her to lose weight before trying to get preggo:




Your browser is not able to display this video.




Claims her weight is entirely genetic:




Your browser is not able to display this video.




Says gender and biological sex are social constructs, time isn't real. She said she hasn't been on testosterone; her facial hair is from PCOS. She felt "pigeon-holed" into being a girl and trooned out because she didn't like the gender role, conveniently it worked out because she claims it was her PCOS gave that her facial hair. However, it was actually because she lied about not taking testosterone; she used to take it before she began trying to get pregnant.




Your browser is not able to display this video.




She believes "obese" is a no-no word, but has tagged herself as a "deathfat." Make it make sense.




Your browser is not able to display this video.




Here she shows off her disgusting skin tags:




Your browser is not able to display this video.






Spoiler: Fat Cadaver Rants



She frequently posts videos about fat acceptance and "fatphobia", saying "literally fuck the entire medical system" because the obese can't donate their bodies to science:





Your browser is not able to display this video.




She even says fat people are dying because medical students don't study using fat cadavers, not because fat people have tons of obesity-related comorbidities:




Your browser is not able to display this video.




She says the non-use of fat cadavers is "systemic oppression" of fat people:




Your browser is not able to display this video.






*Mental Health and Condishuns*

Fraga, like every other genderspecial white woman, identifies as autistic, disabled and "crazy."


(s/a)

Fraga also claims to have neuropathy. Since she is diabetic, it's quite possible she actually isn't making this up:


(s/a)

She was interviewed for this Healthline article (a) about forgetfulness, in which she claims to have "multiple chronic illnesses" and archives everything digitally so she doesn't forget anything. This seems odd since autistic people tend to have incredible memory.


(s/a)

Fraga claims to have a "history of disordered eating" and has tried many diets. The only form of "disordered eating" I believe coming from her is Binge Eating Disorder.


(s/a)

She often posts TL;DR monologues about wypipo bad, give us your money:


(s/a)

Fraga also considers herself a "spoonie" like every other malingering grifter:


(s/a)

Speaking of grifting, she's been e-begging for a fucking decade. She began on Tumblr and Mastodon, now she's doing it on Instagram.


(s/a)

These are all the things she claims to have/have had. Ones with asterisks are those caused or exacerbated by her weight.

-Chronic pain*
-Diabetes type 2*
-Diabetic neuropathy*
-PCOS*
-Herniated disc*
-Sleep apnea*
-EDNOS*
-Fibromyalgia*
-PTSD
-Dyscalculia
-Depression
-OCD
-Carpal Tunnel*
-Hypertension*
-Nonalcoholic fatty liver disease (steatohepatitis)*
-Osteitis pubis
-Hidradenitis Suppurativa*
-ADHD
-BPD
-Autism
-Hypothyroidism*
-Anxiety

Like fellow Portland SJW Kiva Bay and trainwreck Mary Margaret Barone, Fraga self-medicates with weed and e-begs for it:


(s/a)

Fraga claims she cannot get the Covid vaccine due to her health, then rages at people not social-distancing:


(s/a)

I bet she wouldn't be as worried if she weren't 400+ lbs.

*Misc Social Justice Stuff*

Everything is a microaggression to a perpetually-triggered Extremely Online SJW like Fraga. When a dog breeder posted a joke she found distasteful, she left a comment expressing her discontent, and of course shared it to her own Facebook wall to show her friends what a good Activist™ she is:


(s/a)

She really doesn't need a service dog unless it's trained to paw the fork out of her hand.

She was featured in this Portland social justice guide (paywalled, a). She wrote a piece (a) about how the Olympics are classist and how "safe spaces" may not be safe enough due to ableism and classism.



Spoiler: Article Text



*Perspective Piece: Safe Space in the Revolution*

This weekend I had the immense pleasure and privilege of attending a panel at the Eighth Annual Queer Students of Color Conference. The chosen title for this year was “Will the Revolution be a ‘Safe Space?’” with Alexander Golez, Che Johnson-Long, Alyssa Pariah, and JillisBlack. These three amazing humans offered knowledge and insights that I’ll be chewing on for quite awhile.

When we discussed our safety within spaces and institutions, our panelists reminded us that these institutions are all inherently racist. Universities, for example, like most institutions, are built by cisgender, heterosexual, rich, white, men for those same men.

Queer and transgender people of color, many of us who are disabled and/or mentally ill, were never meant to survive or thrive in these spaces. We have to remember these places weren’t built for us. It’s okay if we can’t thrive in these spaces. We are valuable and worthy, regardless.

*When the topic of safe spaces comes up, we often discuss language. What words are allowed, by whom, and when. But something I found really helpful was when JillisBlack said, “We are all wrong, right now, in the future.”*

The rules we have now will change as time goes on. While many of us, myself included, feel like we’re “right” right now, the reality is that our language will quickly evolve and become outdated. This isn’t a way of excusing violent language but perhaps a reminder there is an elitism and academic privilege that comes into play when discussing oppressive issues. Is it fair for us to exercise our privilege by pushing people away? JillisBlack asked, “Do we value our safety more than we value our progress?”

Frankly, I’ve been sitting with that question since. This isn’t something I have a response to yet. But, I know, it’s an important question which I must ask myself.

Alyssa Pariah shared a bit about the support and love shown for the USS Portland and how it feels to witness people who claim to be non-violent or “good” people show up to celebrate a literal war machine. I feel disheartened about this as well. Violence is so wrapped up in our culture. Why wouldn’t it be when we were founded as part of a colonial empire? But how can we do better? How can we demand better? We cannot claim to desire peace when we spend billions of dollars on war.

Che Johnson-Long shared a story about the Olympics coming to Atlanta. Specifically, about how “safety” for the Olympics looked like the gathering up homeless people, the mentally ill, and disabled, and people of color. Then using funds to build a jail for these people, so that the Olympics would be “safe.” They could have built a shelter but instead chose to build and fill a jail. This story feels familiar, right Portland? This is exactly what our city does to ensure the “safety” of the elite.

What does safety look like to you? What does it look like for your community? What does it look like for your neighbors? Does your community include the queer, disabled, transgender, fat, the mentally ill, bedridden, people of color like me? Does it include people who are “uneducated” by Western standards? Does it include people who say really inappropriate things?

If we’re going to have a revolution we need to include as many of us as possible. This isn’t to say we shouldn’t have reprieve from the intense toll that being marginalized has on a person This isn’t to say that we have to do all of the work, all of the time. But can we really live our entire lives with only the people who look like us, think like us, love all the same things as us, and call it a revolution?

Can we use only loads of academic language and say that we’re fighting for a revolution? Is that sustainable? Will that ensure a better future? Are our “safe spaces” even safe? Who are these “safe spaces” safe for? Will we continue to dispose of those who cannot regurgitate the correct lingo?

I found myself struggling with these questions throughout the weekend. I honestly don’t have an answer to most of them right now but I know that there is still so much work to be done.

The revolution will be really fucking messy. It will be long, difficult, and exhausting. Let’s talk about it. Let’s ask each other awkward questions. Let’s have difficult conversations.



*Gender and Spirituality Journey*

Because Fraga has no creativity, she's basically copy-pasted a personality from Tumblr, and with it, a shifting gender identity and nonsensical religious practices. Let's chronicle the evolution of this cow over the past decade.

In 2012, when Fraga was 26, she identifed as pansexual and genderfluid according to this Tumblr blog of hers. At that time, she went by Jaden, then changed her name to "Zachory Jayden" in 2013.


(s/a)

In 2014, she was still a Buddhist Christian. By this point, her "faith blog" had devolved into telling white people to stop appropriating other cultures. (a)

In 2015, she identified as pansexual, agender, and polyamorous.

(s/a)

By 2021, Fraga had abandoned Christianity entirely and was doing Tarot readings. It's unknown if she still considers herself Buddhist; she hasn't posted anything about it recently. She now identifies as nonbinary instead of agender.


(s/a)


(s/a)

*Sexual Assault*

Fraga is a survivor of childhood sexual abuse by her great-aunt's daughter (not her aunt). The story she tells is disjointed and hard to follow, but it details how this older woman was able to take advantage of Jessica when she was very young.



Spoiler: Jessica's Story



How Do You Even Title This?​Someone messaged me and said I should go forth with posting my story, so I am. I typed this up once for a survivor site then edited it for another. The above title is what I posted it under both times. It’s pre-typed and pretty raw. August 13, 2010 is when I first typed it up so it’s pretty old and it really doesn’t do much justice to where I’ve come but it is what it is. If I were to type everything again I could probably do such much easier and without so much of the commentary you’ll see where I’m trying to calm myself down heh. I am editing it a bit before posting it here though, bolding some things and adding updates in bold as well, since it was written so long ago. I don’t know how many people will read this, though, because of the content and length. It’s graphic, it’s intense, it’s my abuse story. You’ve been warned.

Something I’m not supposed to talk about
The way you violated me
Something that I could’ve lived without
The way you put your hands all over me
I wonder do you lie awake and think at night?
How you tore my innocence in two
I wonder do you cry yourself to sleep at night?
‘Cause I can tell you it’s what you made me do

And I can’t get back my innocence
I can’t get back my innocence
how could you steal my innocence?
how could you steal my innocence?

Sometimes I think about what I would do
If I ever saw your face again
So many untold stories only you can tell
Guess i’ll just let God contend with you

God gave me back my innocence
God gave me back my innocence
God gave my life back to me
God gave me back my innocence
(Innocence - Seventh Day Slumber)

Friday. August 13, 2010. 5:15pm.
(Obviously the following may trigger, I also may use triggering language. Please heed the warning and take care with yourself.)

It is customary for me to start every blog I write with song lyrics. The above song seems the most fitting for the things that I am about to write, even though I hardly can bring myself to ever listen to this song anymore, heh. This is going to be difficult. I typed out my story about a year and a half ago, wrote it out also, read it to a friend, then burned it. But my story hasn’t been posted here, I don’t have a copy saved, and I think there are things that can be added and better expressed now that I’ve begun to heal more. It’s the middle of the day and my little brother is asleep in the chair next to me, I didn’t think I’d be writing this in this particular setting, but I guess I cannot help it. The story wants to be written and thus, I need to write it.

I’m nervous.
Afraid this is going to be annoyingly long.
Afraid that people won’t read it or won’t care.
*Afraid that people will feel I haven’t been through enough *to be here.
I often feel like that, I know it’s not true and that’s something I’ve fought to convince myself of.
When I was first learning to heal it was something I often faced, I just feel that typing all of this out may be something that brings those feelings up again as well as other ridiculous feelings that I’ve learned are false. We’ll see, I’ll fight them as best I can. I also don’t want the flashbacks, body memories, and nightmares to come back. I just pray that typing all of this doesn’t cause any of that. Ugh.

I’m already starting to feel sick…this is going to be harder than I thought.
But I can do this, just gotta push myself a little bit…not too far, but a little.
There are a lot of random things and random details I may include, so please bear with me.
I also tend to get poetic in format when I write, it just happens…I’m sorry if it bothers you, but at the risk of sounding rude, this is my story and it should be written however it needs to be written.
I also am estimating ages because to be quite honest, I don’t remember much of my childhood.
Like, when people talk about things they did when they were a certain age, I can’t remember crap about myself at said age.
The things in parentheses within the story are side notes about what’s going on while I’m writing this.
Sorry if it makes things confusing.

So…here goes…

I remember my Aunt Kay, who is actually my mother’s aunt.
I remember she used to babysit me.
I remember that she let me watch Child’s Play when I was like four or five, which my mother was absolutely pissed about when she found out.
I remember her younger daughter teaching me how to ‘french kiss.’
I also remember making mud pies with her and how she had me convinced that the next time I came over we would put sugar on them and eat them.
I remember taking a shower with her, in her parents huge, tiled shower.
We would put on bathing suits and hang out in the shower lol.
I remember a slug joined us one day and she poured salt on it.
I remember she had and older sister, Treba. -shudder-
I remember she had another older sister who I barely saw.
I remember that she shared a a room with the first sister who’s name I don’t want to say again -shudder- and that their room was connected to the oldest sister’s room by a closet, which I thought was pretty sweet, you could walk through the closet to get to either room.
I remember one day my parents and my mom’s aunt Kay and uncle Frank went out.
I remember they had….her….(no, I need to use her name, I need to get better damn it!) Treba, babysit me.
I remember no one else was home….just us.

(It’s 5:50pm. My Aunt just got here (my dad’s sister), her and my mom are going out lol. My brother and I are supposed to go get dinner and go to Guitar Center, but he’s still asleep. I’ll try to write as much as I can before i have to leave, but it’s hard with people all around here.)

I remember her asking me if I wanted a ‘piggy ride’ I had to be somewhere between four and seven years old, but again, I suck at remembering ages and such. (Such an annoying thing, ugh.)
I remember thinking ‘piggy back ride? Cool.’ So I said ‘Yeah!’
I remember…

(Too many fucking people here in this house to write. Ugh. I’ll be back soon.)

Friday. August 13, 2010. 6:12pm.
(Sorry about that. Mom and Aunt left. Brother is still sleeping. Dad is in his room.)

I remember…
I remember her saying something like ‘Okay, let’s go to my room.’
I remember thinking ‘Why do we need to go to your room for a piggy back ride?’
I remember her closing the door and I remember this feeling….
I remember feeling like…this had happened before…and that I didn’t like it.
How the events unfolded from there is a bit foggy, but…
I remember her laying down on the bed and pulling down her pants and underwear.
I remember her telling me to pull down my pants and underwear and I think I stood there confused.
I remember that somehow my pants and underwear came down and I was pulled up on top of her.

(Stop fucking crying Ribbit, you’ve got this! Shit!)

I remember her…
(Gosh, how do I explain this without being ridiculously graphic? -thinks- People say just put up a TW, so…TW, I’m sorry for such graphic details. But I guess if I’m going to tell my story then…I need to TELL my story. Right? : \ Not that anyone wants a picture painted for them, but…alas. I use very blunt terms, so be careful please.)

I remember her having me kind of stand over her and she pulled her labia back and directed me to do the same, then had me set my exposed clitoris right over hers.
I remember her making me then move back and forth, back and forth, back and forth.
I remember feeling uncomfortable and scared.

(My body can feel it right now, ugh!!! But I know how to make this go away, feel it, experience it, then talk myself through where I am and what’s REALLY going on. Brb. Sorry. Ugh.)
(Alright, I got this. I’m okay. I’m 24 years old, not a little kid anymore. In this silly yellow room with the birthday figurines on a shelf above the closet. I’m safe and okay.)

I remember getting tired and not wanting to do it anymore.
I remember her grabbing my bare thighs and pulling and pushing me back and forth, telling me to keep going.

(I can feel that too. Ugh.)

I remember wanting to cry…
I remember…well I think I remember that she asked me if I was okay, said that this was fun and not to be scared.
All I knew is it wasn’t fun and I was scared. *(Tumblr peeps, as I read this part I cannot remember it. God I hate memories and how easily they come and go.)*

I remember hearing a sound, like the screen door on the front door slamming and thinking something like ‘Oh my God, someone save me.’
’Shit!’ she said and she pulled me off of her really fast, pulled up her pants and then mine, leaving my underwear still partially pulled down while my pants were pulled up (this sensation is something where anything similar to that these days has been known to trigger me.)
She left the room and I stood there, half crying, scared, hopeful, terrified.
Then she came back, smiled, and closed the door behind her.

The memory ends there…I don’t even want to know what happened after.

*Interjected Tumblr Update: *I do remember at one point too, I stopped to 'fix myself’ because it didn’t 'feel right’ (God that sounds terrible x.x) basically I stopped to pull my labia back again meh. I don’t know if my memories are of multiple incidents or if it all happened at the same time, but the more I think about them and analyze them…it feels like they were separate incidents. Three memories that I feel may be three different incidents but I’m not sure. 1.) Her doing it, me stopping to 'fix myself.’ 2.) Me stopping and her pulling my thighs to make me start again. 3.) When we thought someone came home. I really do think she abused me more than once. */End Update.*

Shortly thereafter my parents had a falling out with this family because they were just a weird bunch of people in general.
So I never saw her again.
I didn’t tell anyone what happened to me.
Swore I never would tell.

I had a cousin who was a year or two younger than me and we used to fool around sexually all the time, but it was mutual.
Met a girl that was my Aunt’s best friend’s kid and we messed around sexually as well. She was a year or two younger too, I think. But she initiated most all of it. And judging from the things she told me, I now know she was being sexually assaulted by her brother.
I don’t see those encounters as bad per-say, just normal kids experimenting and such. *Sometimes I see it as part of my abusive past other times not so much. Just depends really.* But I refuse to see that cousin anymore, in case she thinks it’s something it wasn’t. If that makes sense. Ugh.

I remember growing up my parents would watch Law and Order: SVU all the time (which is something I cannot handle anymore *Tumblr update: I can now watch this show as long as I’m in a good place to do so.*) I used to watch it with them.
I remember my mom would always say ‘How can you not know your child is being abused, I would know if something like that was happening to my kid.’
I remember shrinking inside and feeling so upset and invalidated.

(I need a break. I’ll be back later.)

Friday. August 13, 2010. 9:50pm.
I hated hearing her say that, I remember always thinking it was complete bullshit and there were so many times where I wanted to just say ‘Hey mom, I was molested!’ (Ugh, I can’t even handle that fucking word sometimes. Ugh. *Tumblr Update: I now use this word quite often to explain things. It’s just taken time to become okay with calling it what it was instead of alluding.*)
But I never did, I just watched the show in silence.

Here’s where things start to intertwine so, let me cut away from this for a second and throw some stuff at you.
My dad used to be kind of a jerk.
He would yell, make threats, call me names.
I don’t think of it as abuse really, just…him being moody.
But I guess it would be considered abuse.
He used to yell a lot.
Call me a ‘Fat, lazy bitch!’ things like that. (And people wonder why it’s so hard not to hate myself, heh.)
I’ve seen him throw shit, punch and kick holes into doors, etc.
I threatened suicide in seventh grade…then again in eighth grade. In eighth grade one of my friends told the teacher and long story short my parents got called and I was sent home…mom was at work, dad was home.
He asked me about it, I told him I threatened it because he was an asshole.
He cried.
Felt bad.
Etc.
Things got better.
I don’t think I would’ve went through with any of it, I just hated life at the moment.
Sometime in there or in high school (my memory is crap) I started to self-injure.

(SI TW.)

I didn’t cut, but I would scratch myself, pull my hair, punch shit.
God, I remember getting so pissed one time in high school and I punched a locker so freaking hard, my knuckle is still sensitive from that.
I remember my dad one time screaming at me, I was on the computer and I started pulling my hair (he couldn’t tell I was doing it) and I grabbed a CD and scratched it vigorously against the skin on my upper arm, again he couldn’t tell.
Used to play with lighters but nothing too serious.
I don’t know how long I did stuff like this.
Eventually I started going to church and thankfully it changed my life for the better.
It is there that I learned my value, my worth, and a love that will never fail.
I faced a lot of my problems there and got better…or so I thought I had gotten better.

Sometime in high school I told two people online that i had been molested.
Then I finally told someone I knew in real life.
Then, at the age of seventeen, I told my parents.
Though, they still don’t know about the SI.
-sigh-

(My writing is getting crappy, less cohesive, I’m sorry. Blah.)

I remember telling my mom on the phone because I lacked the guts to say it in person and then telling her to tell dad and that I was staying the night at a friend’s house. (She was stunned and confused.)
She didn’t tell him that night and the next day we had a lovely family meeting.
I remember me bawling my freaking eyes out and my parents demanding to know what she did to me.
I remember dad saying he’s a mandated reporter and must tell.
I remember telling him that’s bullshit because I was (and still am) mandated too and it isn’t currently happening so he needed to drop it.
I remember grandma walking by (she’s lived with us since I was very young) and patting my head and dad saying she doesn’t know what we’re talking about so not to worry.
Eventually they stopped trying to get me to talk when they realized that I wouldn’t give them details.
I remember a letter from my parents waiting for me the next day apologizing that it happened to me, that they left me with her, telling me it was my choice to report or not.
I remember choosing not to report. *(Tumblr Update: I still have this letter.)*

Sometime in high school I stopped the SI for the most part.

I think that’s most of the history you need for the rest of my story.

Sometime in February of last year my mother’s uncle came to my house…Treba’s father.
I woke up to his voice and freaked out.
I remember him coming sometime before that but it wasn’t as big of a deal.
But this time I left and went to my best friend at the time’s house, N.
He wouldn’t just let it go.
I explained everything and he vowed to help me through this.
We worked through some of The Courage to Heal book and From Panic to Power.
He had me write out my story, read it to him, then burn it at the beach.

Eventually he and I had a falling out, my insanity and working through this shit proved to be too much for him, he bailed.

My off and on best friend, MT, stepped up and helped me. We had just gotten over a huge falling out during which he grew up and fixed his issues and was now ready to be friends again. He remains my current biggest support.
I am now back in contact with N and we have a casual acquaintanceship.
But with MT’s help I’ve come so damn far.
There was a point in time where I was having flashbacks and body memories on a daily basis.
Basically, that man coming to my house and me waking to his voice caused PTSD to hit.
I saw a counselor once and was referred to a psych, but didn’t follow through.
I do remember that I was taken to a counselor when I was younger because I cried too much. heh. But I knew how to give her what she wanted so she’d let me go. Painted the happy little kid portrait. (Guess my psych minor kicked in early ;p haha.)

This past May I was faced with MT being gone all summer (we were living together at the time) and then moving and knew I needed something. I started to search for forums because I was active on them when I was younger, and found AS.

I guess…that’s my story up until now.

(TW for some SI talk.)

It’s been a hard struggle this past year and a half, but I’ve honestly come so damn far.
There are so many things I couldn’t do at one point, hear people’s stories, etc.
But I’ve read many stories on AS recently and been fine.
I was having severe SI thoughts and images that came back to me, worse than they ever were in high school, and those have gotten much much better.
I couldn’t even deal with everyday objects like knives and such, but have done some things to make that better (thanks to support from AS and MT.) I used to have a pencil box that N and I set up to keep scary things in that were necessities but that I couldn’t handle having accessible everywhere ie: scissors, nail clippers, etc. Recently, MT and I were able to go through that box and put everything away in proper places because I could handle it. We did throw a pair of scissors away though because one time with N I had flipped out and almost hurt myself with them, I told MT about this and told him I wanted them gone, so we made them disappear.

I don’t know where to say this but, I also have some home movies…and she’s in them. Birthday parties and stuff. Sometime MT and I are going to go through and edit them to take her out of them so they don’t have to be scary videos anymore. I’ve watched them with N once and with MT once as a means to help the healing process.

I don’t know…I’ve honestly come so far. -sigh-

I don’t know.
I guess that’s all I have to say for now?

I’m just kind of stunned that I was able to write this.
But there you have it.
This is my story.
-nods-

*Tumblr Update: So there it is, my story. For those that read the whole thing, thank you, you now carry a piece of me with you. In the survivor community there’s this sort of camaraderie when stories are shared with one another, so it’s kind of a big deal if you’ve read it. I hope it helps or…something I don’t know. I don’t know how many people will actually read this because it’s uh…pretty damn intense/rough to read and I don’t know that many people give any fucks but -shrugs- at least one person said I should post it, so I am doing such. I often feel like I didn’t 'suffer enough’ to qualify having PTSD and having had such a rough past couple of years. I know people who’s stories are more horrendous than you could believe. But I’ve learned that you can’t quantify human suffering. If you want to talk about any of what I’ve written, feel free to message me. If you need someone to read your story, fell free to message me as well, because like I said there’s a camaraderie here. The more our stories leave us the more we heal and the more we can help heal others and hopefully change things so that this shit stops happening. Maybe one day we’ll reach a place where stories like this don’t exist…far fetching dream, I know, but hope is worth something. And if you read this and want to be an asshole, just fuck off, I’m not interested in dealing with your shit!
(s/a)*



From the trauma she suffered from her childhood sexual abuse, Fraga began acting out. She threatened suicide multiple times and injured herself on a few occasions, normally either with a lighter, scissors, or by trying to scratch herself with a CD. What's more disturbing is how she admits to having had sex with younger children, including a younger cousin, while she was still a child herself:


(s/a)

She published a follow-up (a) to that post, in which she explains how she's psychologically moving on and learning to live having shared her trauma. She also joined a forum (a) for sexual abuse survivors and has shared her story and supported others who have endured similar experiences.

*Personal Life*

Fraga has a boyfriend who also identifies as nonbinary. They're trying to have a child together, but due to Fraga's weight and PCOS, she's been having trouble finding a fertility specialist:


(s/a)

*Accounts*

Facebook (a) - recently stopped posting
Locked Main Twitter (a)
Secondary Twitter (a)
Instagram (a)
Fat Acceptance Instagram (a)
Art Instagram (a)
Tumblr (a) - in the archive, you can see her reposting Corissa Enneking's fat-acceptance nonsense
Amazon (a) - says she's in Ripon, CA now, but her other accounts say she's in PDX. She has been featured at Reed College, which is in Portland, leading me to believe that's where she lives now.
Goodreads (a) - she's currently reading _White Fragility_ by Robin diAngelo
TikTok (a)
Pinterest (a)

*Old Accounts*

Tumblr (*a)*
Mastodon (a)
2008 Twitter (a)
Buddhist Christian Tumblr (a)
DeviantArt (a) - bad poetry
AfterSilence (a)

*Dox*




				This private information is unavailable to guests due to policies enforced by third-parties.


----------



## Marshal Mannerheim (Sep 24, 2021)

Am I right in thinking that she's a gender-flipped version of Phil?


----------



## Troonos (Sep 24, 2021)

Great potential in this cow.


----------



## NigKid (Sep 24, 2021)

> trying to scratch herself with a CD


How the fuck is that the most retarded thing out of all of it


----------



## Uncle Warren (Sep 24, 2021)

Sing along with me everyone:

Fatty Fatty Fat
Fatty Fatty Fat Fat
Fatty Fatty Fat
Fatty Fatty Fat Fat
Oh you gross Fatty Fat Fat
Fatty Fatty Fat Fat
We mock you.
And you,
Fatty Fatty Fat Fat
Fatty Fatty Fat Fat
Smell like poo.


----------



## Coach Kreeton Of All That (Sep 24, 2021)

@Hamplanet Fitness



Spoiler: ADDITIONAL DOX







				This private information is unavailable to guests due to policies enforced by third-parties.


----------



## Hamplanet Fitness (Sep 24, 2021)

Added dox to the OP, good find!


----------



## DerKryptid (Sep 24, 2021)

What is it about antifa deathfats that make them so intriguing?


----------



## speedweed (Sep 25, 2021)

>eat less
or
>enter into open rebellion against the government until they install industrial grade seating at every restaurant

Absolute chad move. Let's see if lardo gets to see her brave new world before she dies of coronary heart failure.


----------



## biledriver (Sep 25, 2021)

Hmm. Unfortunate, sad, extra greasy.


----------



## Hambubger (Sep 25, 2021)

Another fat fuck tranny crying about catching covid should be the last thing you need to worry about with all those health problems they have


----------



## Distant Ranger (Sep 26, 2021)

fat


----------



## Hamplanet Fitness (Sep 27, 2021)

She unlocked her TikTok and it's a goldmine of cringe. Added a bunch more videos to the OP.


----------



## FarmerKhourtney (Sep 27, 2021)

Just another reminder that you should always be really careful where/with who you leave your kids


----------



## Cripple (Sep 27, 2021)

I don't get these people who say "doctors don't know anything about fat" but RRRREEEEEEE about covid guidelines not being followed. It's almost like they want the chance to be sanctimonious!


----------



## TokiBun (Sep 27, 2021)

For a second I thought she was that pedo Fornite streamer with colored hair that got arrested. The resemblance is uncanny.


----------



## Din Djarin (Sep 27, 2021)

I don't understand how you can have "sapphic" in your name but have a boyfriend?? But then again I don't understand people who insist there are non-woman lesbians.


----------



## Itspinklava (Sep 27, 2021)

Great OP! I have to hand it to her;  she’s one of the few trans people I’ve seen on the farms that kind of passes. I actually thought I was looking at Michael B Petty at first glance.


----------



## On a Journey (Sep 27, 2021)

Fantastic OP! Deathfat genderblobs are always great milk-producers, and the malingering is a sweet, diabetic cherry on top. 

I noticed in the list of ailments, fibromyalgia isn't marked as being exacerbated by her weight. There is a link between fibro and obesity, probably because weighing 4 times what your frame would naturally carry inevitably leads to aches and pains throughout the body and fat causes constant inflammation which worsens fibro. Like, of course your fucking joints hurt and you feel like shit. I'd also argue extreme obesity can cause or exacerbate depression because it's just a miserable way to live (btw you listed depression twice). 

Does anyone know which of her conditions would prevent her from being vaccinated?


----------



## Hamplanet Fitness (Sep 27, 2021)

On a Journey said:


> Fantastic OP! Deathfat genderblobs are always great milk-producers, and the malingering is a sweet, diabetic cherry on top.
> 
> I noticed in the list of ailments, fibromyalgia isn't marked as being exacerbated by her weight. There is a link between fibro and obesity, probably because weighing 4 times what your frame would naturally carry inevitably leads to aches and pains throughout the body and fat causes constant inflammation which worsens fibro. Like, of course your fucking joints hurt and you feel like shit. I'd also argue extreme obesity can cause or exacerbate depression because it's just a miserable way to live (btw you listed depression twice).
> 
> Does anyone know which of her conditions would prevent her from being vaccinated?


She didn't mention which, maybe it's a fertility concern? IDK


----------



## 440088 (Sep 27, 2021)

Yay a new deathfat to speculate. Amazing work guys.


----------



## 𝕺𝖑' 𝕯𝖎𝖗𝖙𝖞 𝕱𝖆𝖙𝖘𝖔 (Sep 28, 2021)

DerKryptid said:


> What is it about antifa deathfats that make them so intriguing?


They're one letter away from what they should be


----------



## chickenbutt (Sep 28, 2021)

DerKryptid said:


> What is it about antifa deathfats that make them so intriguing?



Aside from Antifa in general being intriguing - as much as a bus full of speds without a driver can be intriguing... I think it's the hilarious juxtaposition of their self-image as a Che Guevara style leftist revolutionary flinging Molotovs at The Man, with the reality of their physical existence as someone who can't walk more than fifteen yards without stopping for a refreshing Oreo (TM) milkshake.

It's like a midget with progeria telling you he's going to rip your arms off. The severity of the threat + their level of inability to carry it out + rank hypocrisy = hilarity, somehow.


----------



## Hamplanet Fitness (Sep 28, 2021)

Today's videos!

Says people's weight isn't their fault, their conditions cause them to gain weight but not vice versa (science disagrees!)




Your browser is not able to display this video.




She's given up on trying for a baby because no doctors will help her with fertility treatment:




Your browser is not able to display this video.




More talk about systemic fatphobia and eugenics, science denial:




Your browser is not able to display this video.




Obviously bothered someone said "pregnant women" instead of "pregnant uterus havers":




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## UselessPieceOfShit (Sep 28, 2021)

She isn't the first fattie to bitch about chairs in public spaces, but every time it confuses me more and more. Like, imagine being so big, that you literally can break a chair under you. A normal piece of forniture, used by every single person on this planet: disabeled people, over 2 m giants, small children, etc. And you are too big for it. Like how the fuck? Is it even possible? How fat do you need to be to crush a fucking chair? I have no words.


----------



## FarmerKhourtney (Sep 28, 2021)

Lifesaving health advice = eugenics 

of all the things people do that are cringy, the fact that so many think we want to just see them blathering into their phones is the worst


----------



## Cripple (Sep 28, 2021)

Hamplanet Fitness said:


> Today's videos!
> 
> Says people's weight isn't their fault, their conditions cause them to gain weight but not vice versa (science disagrees!)
> View attachment 2576152
> ...


Yeah I'm sure you're a peach to work with and all fertility specialists are just trans/fat phobic.  Fertility treatments require a lot of work. You have to do in-home injections, pills, then come to the clinic for egg retrieval which is painful and invasive. And the needle used isn't two feet long, they'd have to cut him open to even get close to an ovary. Then there's implantation which is also invasive though less painful.

So I can see why if the doctor senses a patient is going to be non-compliant they'll not take them on. If the doctor can't even broach the fat conversation, what hope is there this patient will be willing to stick a needle into themselves on a critical routine? Give the spot to someone with at least a chance of being successful.

Plus for all the body dysphoria they're supposed to have, I'm not even sure how a trans person could stand something literally focused on genitals.


----------



## Thomas Eugene Paris (Sep 28, 2021)

Hamplanet Fitness said:


> Today's videos!
> 
> Says people's weight isn't their fault, their conditions cause them to gain weight but not vice versa (science disagrees!)
> View attachment 2576152
> ...


Ughhh, she's spoken in the past about being on testosterone. What the fuck does she expect a fertility specialist is going to be able to do?


----------



## lowenergy (Sep 28, 2021)

I love when idiots such as Jessica are suddenly inspired to claim random shit is “fat phobic” without any sort of real life experience, investigation, or thought. No fat cadavers being used in anatomy courses? Must be fat phobia! Totally isn’t because cadavers are seen as precious/important learning tools whose main purpose is *teaching students*. A massively obese person, with pounds and pounds of fat to cut through before coming anywhere close to the “important bits” complicates that.

I could see the argument for wanting students to be prepared for super morbidly obese patients in the real world, but not every medical student is going to be cutting bodies open every day. But Jessica knows best! Every single anatomy lab, should have to change their tables, equipment, lesson plans, etc to accommodate these fatties. Everywhere else has had to, right?!


----------



## Bobsmyuncle (Sep 28, 2021)

Gender is a social construct but sex isn't. BUT the reason why gender is a social construct is so we know more about a person. It is important to identify as the gender that your sex says you are. If you meet a person on the street and you think to yourself, "hey that person looks like someone i could get along with. Maybe i should ask them out." You prob want to know whats in their pants. Thats not homophobia, thats having a preferance of fucking a stick or a hole. If everybody were to look the same than we would have to ask what parts each person has. This goes with pronouns as well.
Theres other parts to the social construct of gender, but you get the gest. What needs to be changed is thinking girls like pink and barbies while boys like blue and trucks.


----------



## Hamplanet Fitness (Sep 28, 2021)

Getting offended about a technician asking her questions about what nonbinary means:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Thomas Eugene Paris (Sep 28, 2021)

Hamplanet Fitness said:


> Getting offended about a technician asking her questions about what nonbinary means:
> View attachment 2578170


"Like, having a vagina is not a personality trait, _Brenda_."

But not having one and forcing everyone else to pretend you do sure is, eh?


----------



## FarmerKhourtney (Sep 28, 2021)

Im not obsessed with what’s in trans people’s pants….they’re obsessed with telling everyone that simultaneously it’s none of our business but we should also care about it more than any other world issue


----------



## Retired Junta Member (Sep 28, 2021)

chickenbutt said:


> Aside from Antifa in general being intriguing - as much as a bus full of speds without a driver can be intriguing... I think it's the hilarious juxtaposition of their self-image as a Che Guevara style leftist revolutionary flinging Molotovs at The Man, with the reality of their physical existence as someone who can't walk more than fifteen yards without stopping for a refreshing Oreo (TM) milkshake.



Exactly this. They dream about being Winona Ryder in The House of the Spirits  while simultaneously living the most middle class lifestyle you can imagine. It’s your run of the mill power fantasy but with the added bonus of being very public and very kitsch.


----------



## HamFan (Sep 28, 2021)

Bobsmyuncle said:


> Gender is a social construct but sex isn't. BUT the reason why gender is a social construct is so we know more about a person. It is important to identify as the gender that your sex says you are. If you meet a person on the street and you think to yourself, "hey that person looks like someone i could get along with. Maybe i should ask them out." You prob want to know whats in their pants. Thats not homophobia, thats having a preferance of fucking a stick or a hole. If everybody were to look the same than we would have to ask what parts each person has. This goes with pronouns as well.
> Theres other parts to the social construct of gender, but you get the gest. What needs to be changed is thinking girls like pink and barbies while boys like blue and trucks.


What's stupid and sad is that things have horseshoed around to, "I like blue and trucks, obviously I'm a boy! Have been the whole time!" and "I'm NOT a woman, because I don't feel like a woman. I don't even like cooking and cleaning."


----------



## Chihiro (Sep 28, 2021)

She's trying to conceive?

Thank God she's so fat and has PCOS the chances of that are slim. 

Can you imagine how messed up that poor child would turn out?


----------



## biledriver (Sep 28, 2021)

This type of person is a perfect representation of just how little your average person knows about basic body care. Not even “health” specifically, since obv not everyone has an interest in medical things or clean eating. This is the sort of person that screeches about eating disorders when someone decides to eat better & exercise more (and thus, either loses weight or body fat).
There were tons of these slobs bothering a random YouTuber who had previously been a bit squishy but joined a gym & learnt to cook (without the specific intention of losing weight, just wanting to feel better in general). The YTer was saying she felt better eating small meals in the daytime with a larger one at night (to prevent a late night binge). Tons of criticism in the comments, bitching about how the only reason she chose to examine her food & exercise habits was self-hate, eating disorder, pressure to be thin, etc. 
She was only borderline overweight anyway but looked much bigger bc she had high body fat. At the end of the video she said that was what made her look so different, even though she’d actually only lost about 12-15lbs over the course of 4 months.

these people simply can’t imagine that other people don’t feel deprived of anything if they aren’t legit shoveling in piles of food. Reminds me of Virgie Tovar’s rants about how “icky” vegetables are. Seems like if someone’s been obese their whole life, it’s harder for them to imagine what even a normal eating habits look like. The idea that the only reason some people aren’t enormous is entirely genetics and/or starvation and punishing exercise is so common, and so preposterous.


----------



## toilet_rainbow (Sep 28, 2021)

Thomas Eugene Paris said:


> Ughhh, she's spoken in the past about being on testosterone. What the fuck does she expect a fertility specialist is going to be able to do?


Between her weight, older age, having PCOS, and being on T, her reproductive system must be like scorched earth at this point. She should be more concerned about her smear like ovaries turning cancerous, not considering spending hundreds of thousands on fertility treatments that won’t do shit (especially if she had no intention to lose weight). She essentially made herself Uber barren the second she got on T. I never really feared her getting preggers, yet Im still relieved that she gave up on account of “fatphobic” doctors. That kid would’ve been super fucked. A potential candidate of the deathfat baby thread at the very least.


----------



## Humbert Humbert (Sep 29, 2021)

I love how she tweets about the turmoil of not heing able to conceive a child literally two days after she e-begged for rent money. 


I won’t lie though, her abuse story is awful and sad to read through.


----------



## Cripple (Sep 29, 2021)

CommonSenseWYAHoney said:


> I love how she tweets about the turmoil of not heing able to conceive a child literally two days after she e-begged for rent money. View attachment 2579557
> 
> I won’t lie though, her abuse story is awful and sad to read through.


It's not their fault for complicating their condition with weight and HRT if only those doctors were not so fatphobic! Newsflash Jaden; Many PCOS sufferers get pregnant on their own. It may take a few years but if they maintain a healthy weight, it remains possible. Hell it even sometimes happens to the overweight ones who neglect BC because they think they're sterile. You're just not doing yourself any favors by playing around with your hormones on top of having a hormone condition.


----------



## Hamplanet Fitness (Sep 29, 2021)

Highlights of today's tardery:

Criticizing the weight loss industry, says fat people are criminalized:




Your browser is not able to display this video.




Typical troonacy:




Your browser is not able to display this video.




Claims fat patients are being "tortured" due to improper care:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## FuckDuckSeagull (Sep 30, 2021)

JFC, any doc giving fertility treatments to a crazy asshole like this gorl here, should have their license permanantly revoked. 

These gorls can holler and scream as much as they want about mEdICaL fAt pHobIa, but no child deserces this. First to go through a high risk pregnancy, with their non-binary mawm eating shit and subjecting them in-utero to god knows what and then suffer through a life with depressed, bitter asshole parents. 

Sorry guys, I get MATI when people who clearly are not cabable taking care of themselves, think they should reproduce. Fuck this asshole.


----------



## Hyacinth Bucket (Bouquet) (Sep 30, 2021)

"I am totally unable to cope with any aspect of my life, including work, self-care, or bill-paying. I am seriously ill in a variety of ways and require public and charitable support."

"Why won't the mean doctors help me add a new dependent person to this situation?"


----------



## Retired Junta Member (Sep 30, 2021)

FuckDuckSeagull said:


> JFC, any doc giving fertility treatments to a crazy asshole like this gorl here, should have their license permanantly revoked.



It’s likely not going to work anyway. Fertility treatments are already basically a lottery in ideal conditions.


----------



## FarmerKhourtney (Sep 30, 2021)

My life is a dumpster fire! *adds baby*


----------



## Hamplanet Fitness (Sep 30, 2021)

Today's TikTok highlights:





Your browser is not able to display this video.




"Bariatric surgery is making people kill themselves! It's all a money-making scam!" No, it's because a lot of deathfats use food as a coping mechanism and start self-harming in other ways when they are physically unable to eat themselves to death.





Your browser is not able to display this video.




And she's still bothered by intentional weight loss comments:




Your browser is not able to display this video.




She wants to get this walker, which supports up to 450 lbs. She says she's 5'8" and her BMI is "somewhere in the 60s," which puts her between 400 and 460.


----------



## FuckDuckSeagull (Oct 1, 2021)

It's really goddamn disturbing how casually she says "my BMI is somewhere in the 60's". Bitch, your body has more fat than all your organs, bones and muscles put together!


----------



## biledriver (Oct 1, 2021)

FuckDuckSeagull said:


> It's really goddamn disturbing how casually she says "my BMI is somewhere in the 60's". Bitch, your body has more fat than than all your organs, bones and muscles put together!


Holy shit…60??? Funny that this blob would even mention the BMI given that these obesity promoters are always harping on how evil & oppressive BMI is.



Spoiler: “medical sperg”



Also, it’s worth mentioning that PCOS is pretty much never responsible for making some gain 100s of pounds.
Recently a female friend mentioned to me that she was frustrated with clients (she’s a personal trainer) who claim this, and they go blank when she confides that she herself has both PCOS and endometriosis. She explained how the condition worked to me, and that while it can make weight loss a bit harder, it doesn’t make it simply impossible. They’re both painful conditions and sometimes can mean a fitness plan needs specific adjustments, but overall it just makes weight loss slower (like a stubborn extra 10lbs). It doesn’t effect a persons ability to lose fat and gain muscle.

OTOH, being morbidly obese (as well as eating large amounts of nutrient-void, inflammatory foods) greatly exacerbates it.

Sperg over, but this grease stain is so divorced from the basic realities of medical or nutritional science that her commentary is absurd.
I’m sure there are some doctors that dismiss the concerns of fat people (for instance another woman told me it took forever for her to get dx with lipedemia—- a real condition that does actually cause high body fat accumulation that legit cannot be exercised away).

but this one here is just parroting other “info” gleaned from insta and titpee.


Do obese people really count as a minority in the US? P sure it’s something like 50% of the country is at least significantly overweight.


----------



## Lunete (Oct 2, 2021)

You don't need fertility treatment.
Destroy your own life as much you want but don't add an innocent child to this.
Not only is that kid going to be bullied relentlessly for having a hairy amorphous gender confused blob for a mom, at your massive size you're probably going to die before the kid finishes high school.


----------



## NotNomad (Oct 2, 2021)

Trans people saying that they operate on spoons is lupusphobic. 

This is so sad, as a proud lupus victim I feel SOOOOO oppressed by these sick trans-animals taking away my theory and pretending they know how it feels to exist with such an ailment.

They do be ugly enough to pass as a lupus bro though.


----------



## gooseberry (Oct 2, 2021)

Anyone know how long she was on T? Women have gone on it for a couple of years, even losing their menstrual cycle, and been able to have children but it causes total atrophy long term. That, plus the PCOS, morbid obesity, mental illness... Very obviously not a human meant to reproduce.


----------



## Hamplanet Fitness (Oct 3, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.




She also sperged some more about fatphobia (shocker)


----------



## Hamplanet Fitness (Dec 10, 2021)

Let's check in on this cow!

Here she is lying about her facial hair again, claiming it isn't from being on testosterone:




Your browser is not able to display this video.




And speaking of testosterone, she's back on it.



Her formerly nonbinary boyfriend is now a she/her:


She claims PCOS is an intersex condition and because of that, the gender binary is invalid.




Your browser is not able to display this video.






She thinks weight-loss treatments are "torturing" fat people.




Your browser is not able to display this video.




And we can see some gunt:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## No Thank You (Dec 10, 2021)

Thank you so much for this update on Jessica! I admit, I often have a hard time listening to her videos all the way through because she is just so tedious, but I truly believe she deserves her own thread and I appreciate your dedication here! @mikal has posted a few updates on Jessica in the main fatgirl thread, which have been great, but I’m glad to see her thread getting updated. She truly is a particular piece of work, and she fascinates me in kind of the same way Joe/grace lavery does, with that double dose of dumb-ass academic gender theory and just being fucking gross.


----------



## 440088 (Dec 10, 2021)

No Thank You said:


> Thank you so much for this update on Jessica! I admit, I often have a hard time listening to her videos all the way through because she is just so tedious, but I truly believe she deserves her own thread and I appreciate your dedication here! @mikal has posted a few updates on Jessica in the main fatgirl thread, which have been great, but I’m glad to see her thread getting updated. She truly is a particular piece of work, and she fascinates me in kind of the same way Joe/grace lavery does, with that double dose of dumb-ass academic gender theory and just being fucking gross.



THANK YOU FOR TAGGING.
What the fuck? I didn’t even know this thread existed, lmao. That’s why I been posting her shit in the fat acceptance thread. I’m completely NOT surprised she has a thread. This is great she has her own thread. I had no idea. Apparently I commented back in September but I literally don’t remember this thread at all. Anyways, here’s some content 
…




Your browser is not able to display this video.




Jessica is on tiktok trying to popularize a trend she made. Where you eat food at anybody that leaves you hate comments. I’ve archived some below in the spoiler. 



Spoiler: EAT BACK







Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## 440088 (Dec 10, 2021)

Jessica, on top of trying to start “eat back” trends on tiktok is also flirting with the idea of starting a documentary on medical fatphobia.





Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.





She actually did get some responses. But they were boring, and basically were other tiktok whackos talking about doctors telling them to lose weight cause their organs were melting. These tiktok cows are 300 plus pounds.

However, here she is telling a doctor that if you lose weight your body will have massive heart attacks and that’s why you should lose weight lmao. (It’s 2 parts)





Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.





She’s using a link tree that goes to a form you can feel out so she can use your “medical fatphobic” story for her documentary. No vetting of the stories. All works on the honor system. Mind you all accounts so far she has shown has been from people with self admitted mental health issues and eating disorders. Yet, no vetting of their stories.




The form documented in the spoiler



Spoiler: Form


----------



## 440088 (Dec 11, 2021)

Jessica confirms she has a home health nurse. 





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## 440088 (Dec 15, 2021)

Here’s some childhood/teenage photos of Jessica and as suspected she’s always been obese. When you have such a fever of “fat liberation” it’s typically because they were an obese child that grew into an obese adult and has no idea what it feels like to not be sick. 





Your browser is not able to display this video.




She also claims she doesn’t promote obesity. Yet, here she is telling fat people she loves them and proud of them for staying fat and diseased like her. 





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## 440088 (Dec 16, 2021)

Jessica talking about all her oppression stickers. Oh, she is both non binary AND transgender.


----------



## CaseyTatumm (Dec 16, 2021)

mikal said:


> View attachment 2805503
> 
> Jessica talking about all her oppression stickers. Oh, she is both non binary AND transgender.


To sum it up she is just 100% victim.


----------



## Beluga (Dec 16, 2021)

I'll give her that, it's the first time I've seen "Portuguese" listed as a marginalised group. What next? French? Bald? Wtf.


----------



## We're All Going To Hell (Dec 16, 2021)

mikal said:


> Oh, she is both non binary AND transgender.



Ugh this shit really needs to stop.
There used to be the trans umbrella... Nonbinary USED to be under it. People finally got rid of it altogether because transgender people had enough of it and now it's been "correctly modified" to a nonbinary umbrella with all the fluctuation/identities under it and the trans umbrella simply has binary mtf ftm

I love how these people are supposed to be woke AF my discrimination but stay stuck in their own personal bubble of wokeness without grasping it changes and won't budge on them.
Yet Xers and Boomers are the bad guys for the exact same reason.


----------



## Angry New Ager (Dec 16, 2021)

Beluga said:


> I'll give her that, it's the first time I've seen "Portuguese" listed as a marginalised group. What next? French? Bald? Wtf.


The only time I've seen someone else do it was Lilith Fury (who hasn't been mentioned on the general FA thread in ages), who has claimed to be Latina, but for her that means one parent or grandparent was actually Portuguese—she has no Latin American ancestry, and is therefore not Latina.

Being from the Iberian Peninsula isn't an oppressed category at all. In fact, the Spanish and Portuguese were the biggest colonizers and slave traders, back in the day. But here's Jessica, conveniently ignoring that fact, while claiming oppression for it.


----------



## No Thank You (Dec 17, 2021)

mikal said:


> View attachment 2805503
> 
> Jessica talking about all her oppression stickers. Oh, she is both non binary AND transgender.


Jessica will always be a woman.


----------



## 440088 (Dec 24, 2021)

How can she openly talk about and post this and not see that there is a problem. She admits that she was an extremely morbidly obese child. Was bullied for being morbidly obese. And then trooned out because boys don’t like fat girls.
Bruh. You’re almost there. You’re so close to seeing the issue here. But then she goes on to not blame her parents for shit poor parenting and making her obese. Or that the food addiction that caused her to be over 400 pounds is the problem. She just takes the obesity that ruined her life - and then blames it on…. Everything else.
I honestly don’t get it.
I like how triggered she is about being morbidly obese she can’t even say it without air quotes. 





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## forgotten corn (Dec 25, 2021)

Something about the way there’s just… no facial hair on her chin is extra gross and weird looking to me. Eugh.


----------



## behindyourightnow (Dec 25, 2021)

Love this thread, OP, she is very amusing. One thing I don’t understand is her location being in Eugene; did she move away from Portland at some point? Were the chairs not big enough in a larger city and she needed a town where they were more spaced out?


----------



## Bigballinbee (Dec 31, 2021)

WTF are all this uh person's supposed disabilities? Sounds like a total trainwreck ...


----------



## NoReturn (Jan 15, 2022)

Plz enjoy:




Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.



Big mad Corona-time:




Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.





FarmerKhourtney said:


> Im not obsessed with what’s in trans people’s pants….they’re obsessed with telling everyone that simultaneously it’s none of our business but we should also care about it more than any other world issue







Beluga said:


> I'll give her that, it's the first time I've seen "Portuguese" listed as a marginalised group. What next? French? Bald? Wtf.


I saw "Basque" the other day, so there's that.


Bigballinbee said:


> WTF are all this uh person's supposed disabilities? Sounds like a total trainwreck ...


Doctors are fatphobic so won't give the "correct" diagnoses, but they're hypoglycemic, have bad teeth, and have "chronic pain"





Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## FarmerKhourtney (Jan 15, 2022)

Wow what a bunch of hot takes


----------



## No Thank You (Jan 17, 2022)

Miss Jessica‘s rant about how hard it was to get to the gym and how “pricey” it was needed some more attention. I’ve tried to keep her address out of any screenshots, but I used the address that’s currently listed in the OP if you‘re curious for more.

First, so you don’t have to watch that shit again, here‘s a transcript.



Spoiler: Transportation rant transcript



(Quickly, a note, this is not verbatim, I do lightly edit stutters and repeats, also, I sometimes omit filler words. I don’t promise the punctuation is perfect.)

_(She first reads the on-screen question, about gyms being classist)_

Yes, 100%, let’s talk about this. Gyms are expensive. Even I think the cheapest gym that I’ve ever found was like Planet Fitness, and even it was pricey. And for a lot of disabled people, especially disabled people who are on a fixed income, they can’t afford any extras. So like they can barely get their like bodily needs met, let alone get extra money to go to the gym.

And then you factor in also transportation to and from the gym, if they don’t have their own transportation then they need to have accessible transportation to get to and from the gym. And also, if you use public transportation you have to make sure in a lot of cases that there are full, clear sidewalks. Like if you are a non-ambulatory wheelchair user, and you wanna go to the gym and you do not have a car, and you want to use public transportation, you have to make sure that the route from your home to whatever bus stop you use, whatever transportation stop you use, and then any transfer in between, and then from the last drop off to the gym, all have to have clear, accessible sidewalks.

And if you’re able bodied, you probably don’t know how truly inaccessible the world is. (Coughs) Excuse me. Medicating, so I’ve got super-bad dry mouth. Um, the world is genuinely very, very poorly designed for disabled people. And so it’s really a class privilege to be able to go to the gym, to either be able to drive yourself, to be able to afford the fees to begin with, to be able to safely get to and from, and then to be able to safely use the equipment, as well. Not a lot of gyms are very friendly to people who have never used the gym, Gym Bros in particular make gyms unsafe spaces because they make people feel criticized and judged and like they’re doing things wrong.

And so, there’s just so many different things, factors that go into this. It’s not just simply, “hey, go to the gym and work out.” There are a lot of factors between being a person who wants to go the gym and get into shape, and being able to actually follow through with that plan. And I don’t want to talk about like home gyms or walking around the block, et cetera, because that still does not take into account the way things are for a lot of disabled people. Thank you for bringing this up.



Tl;dr she makes some fair points about the general state of sidewalks and their navigability for “non-ambulatory wheelchair users”, but she also calls Planet Fitness expensive, and says Gym Bros make the gym an “unsafe space”.

To the point about public transit and sidewalks and wheelchairs, that’s true, but i don’t think that applies to her. I don’t think she’d be physically disabled were it not for her willful obesity. I get the feeling she chooses to use a wheelchair, or at least did at one point.

But Jessica appears to have a car, as seen in her videos, and she also lives in an apartment complex with a fitness center and a basketball court.


No need to travel, and no need to worry about weight capacities if she just got herself a basketball and threw it at the hoop a few times every day. Basketball translates pretty well to wheelchair adaptations, too, fwiw. Of course, I’m sure the fat phobic gymbros will be perched in the trees, just watching and waiting to make her feel unsafe if she ever dared to exercise.

But let’s look at her first statement, “Gyms are expensive,” and Planet Fitness is “pricey.”

The PF in her city is $10 per month, with sign up fees, but it’s a little over $200 per year. Just as a comparison, I have a membership at another national-brand gym, which charges $25/mo, but without the startup fees, coming to $300/year.


For someone who eats as a flex on others for their fat phobia, she sure is willing to spend some money on food.



Spoiler: Some of her recent choices



A pound of cereal marshmallows costs more than a month at Planet Fitness.





In another video she is eating a chicken sandwich, and it was gross so I didn’t include it, but I do believe it is the Burger King Ch’King sandwich. I looked up the price of a medium size meal at her local BK, which is just under $10. But I know transportation is so hard for her, so I included the delivery price as well (pre-tip).




Let’s not forget the pizza she had, which, again, based on her address (delivery is traditional with pizza, so I went with it), looks like it might be the Greekish pizza from a place called Mezza Luna.




I‘d believe she got the medium from the pictures, sure. That’s $21 before any taxes, delivery fee, or tip.



meanwhile:



So, the next part of this post has to do with her name, Thiago, which I assume she claims as part of her white Brazilian ancestry.


Also, was this mentioned somewhere in the thread? She thinks shes related to Tom Hanks.


But no, she doesn’t have an unstable identity, she would never take an identity upon herself that wasn’t actually her own. Right?

So. when I googled her address in order to find out if she had a gym at her apartment complex (it’s pretty common), something else popped up as at that location. Now, remember, this is a multi-unit complex, so if someone has a home business, it will show up on Google as at that address. I see it often with accountants, notaries, sometimes a makeup artist or something like that.

I found a reiki master named Thiago da Luz who seeme to be living and working out of her same complex. Among your standard woo, he used to offer a product called Reiki Juice. Also, not a deathfat.



I doubt they live together, but what are the odds that these two weirdos with the same, rare name and similar, at least at one point according to the OP, religious beliefs (the Jesus/eastern religion thing) don’t know one another? Or maybe she knows more about him than he knows about her?

Sometimes TIMs like to take on the persona of some girl in high school they wanted to bone, is Jessica larping as this man? I searched the thread, but found no satisfaction. I am confused and creeped out.


----------



## Lunete (Jan 28, 2022)

I like how 10 dollars a month for a gym membership is too pricey, but on her linktree she's shilling a $500 walker.
Make it make sense...


----------



## 440088 (May 1, 2022)




----------



## gampboonerisms (May 1, 2022)

The black ring bothers me. She does n't claim asexual nor claim swinger. She's not married to her boyfriend. I'm just confused.


----------



## Sparkling Yuzu (May 3, 2022)

gampboonerisms said:


> The black ring bothers me. She does n't claim asexual nor claim swinger. She's not married to her boyfriend. I'm just confused.


muh gray ace spectrum.


----------



## NoReturn (Jul 4, 2022)

Bumping with a crossover episode:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## 440088 (Jul 8, 2022)

@Hamplanet Fitness
Idk if you want to add this to the OP but Jessica finally gave a full list of their illnesses instead of vague talking about it. And yes… nearly every one of them can be linked back to her morbid obesity lmfao. Even though she’s in a wheelchair and chronically ill (her words) and says her illnesses have absolutely no relation to her obesity.


----------



## Beluga (Jul 9, 2022)

CPTSD, quelle surprise, lol


----------



## The Gunt Whisperer (Jul 9, 2022)

I’m gonna PL because this munchie bitch makes me irrationally MATI. 

I have SIX herniated discs (from an accident.) There are days I’m in an immense amount of pain. 

But somehow I’m not sitting on my ass in a wheelchair sucking up welfare or whatever she grifts from the government. 

I do my Physio exercises, suck it up, and get to work. And I listened to all the rational, reasonable medical advice and lost some weight… which greatly improved the pain. Even just 5 or 10 pounds can make a difference when you have back pain. 

And an A1C of 6.8 is not controlled.


----------



## HamFan (Jul 9, 2022)

440088 said:


> @Hamplanet Fitness
> Idk if you want to add this to the OP but Jessica finally gave a full list of their illnesses instead of vague talking about it. And yes… nearly every one of them can be linked back to her morbid obesity lmfao. Even though she’s in a wheelchair and chronically ill (her words) and says her illnesses have absolutely no relation to her obesity.
> View attachment 3470599


So I had to look some of this up.

Osteitis Pubis is a sports injury caused by overuse of the hips. It's common with soccer players. The couple articles I skimmed refer to it almost exclusively as a sports injury with no mention of how else it can happen. I'm going to guess it's from walking around while deathfat. The prognosis is usually that you can return to sports within 3-6 months. Even if her only sport is carrying a bunch of extra fat around, you think she'd be better by now, 10 months later.

Hidradenitis suppurativa is when you get gross, infected, smelly boils in skin folds.  "Experts think it could be connected to *hormones*, genetic predisposition, cigarette smoking or *excess weight*."


----------



## beanbag in a hurry (Jul 14, 2022)




----------



## Hamplanet Fitness (Jul 15, 2022)

Updated the OP with her newfound cundishuns


----------



## Trombonista (Jul 15, 2022)

440088 said:


> THANK YOU FOR TAGGING.
> What the fuck? I didn’t even know this thread existed, lmao. That’s why I been posting her shit in the fat acceptance thread. I’m completely NOT surprised she has a thread. This is great she has her own thread. I had no idea. Apparently I commented back in September but I literally don’t remember this thread at all. Anyways, here’s some content
> …
> View attachment 2789127
> ...


I think Tess Holliday has done videos like this, although she didn't use the hashtag.


----------



## Helena Handbasket (Jul 16, 2022)

Nonalcoholic steatohepatitis, aka fatty liver with scarring and inflammation, not caused by drinking.  Hmm.  NO IDEA how that could happen in a deathfat.  No sirree.  

I'm kinda curious how she's "controlling" it, since there's no meds you can take.  Best course of action is - wait for it- weight loss, so you don't tip over into getting cirrhosis.  Or liver cancer.  Fatphobic POS doctors.  

But, hell, _who needs a liver anyways, right??  _


----------



## Troonos (Jul 16, 2022)

Normally I want fats and deathfats to realize the error of their ways, start exercising and eating right, and lose the weight. I don't really have a problem with this woman just going ahead and dying.

You will never be a man, and when your heart inevitably explodes in four years, the medical examiner will look at your anatomy and rightly conclude that this is this cadaver of a female. KYS.


----------



## Simone (Jul 16, 2022)

Helena Handbasket said:


> Nonalcoholic steatohepatitis, aka fatty liver with scarring and inflammation, not caused by drinking.  Hmm.  NO IDEA how that could happen in a deathfat.  No sirree.
> 
> I'm kinda curious how she's "controlling" it, since there's no meds you can take.  Best course of action is - wait for it- weight loss, so you don't tip over into getting cirrhosis.  Or liver cancer.  Fatphobic POS doctors.
> 
> But, hell, _who needs a liver anyways, right??  _


If it was well controlled, she'd lose some fucking weight, but she hasn't and is bigger than ever. She'll be saying its 'well controlled' when she's dying of cirrhosis.


----------



## Lunete (Jul 16, 2022)

She controls it the same way she controls her diabetes. By engaging in the same self destructive behaviors that caused it and then ignoring her "fatphobic" doctors advice and making it worse.
Jessica is completely unable to take any responsibility for her own actions. She will go to her grave crying "fatphobia!"


----------



## We're All Going To Hell (Jul 21, 2022)

I hadnt heard of this fat fuck until I saw the name here.


Well Ms. Jessica seems to be striking small channels.
This one I have followed from the beginning. She can be kind of dry but she is very kind. We have been online pals for a few years now.
She has a few lgbt clients ffs but never knew about "deadnaming" because she only knew people by the names they introduced themselves as.

Good job Jessica. Striking a immigrant black woman.

I have no issue with pronouns or name changes. This shit is fucking dumb though. She is not from your country (the US). You can tell by her accent. It's thick. You assume she knows your culture just like she assumes calling you Jessica is okay.
When someone fucks up pronouns its okay to say hey would you please use ___ instead. If they refuse then they refuse and don't waste your energy on them.

Grow the fuck up child and get your broken footed ass out of bed every once in a while FatSaphic Acidoketosis

Their insta is private now.

Sorry I'm a mobile fag


----------



## NoReturn (Jul 21, 2022)

Gyms are classist!







440088 said:


> @Hamplanet Fitness
> Idk if you want to add this to the OP but Jessica finally gave a full list of their illnesses instead of vague talking about it. And yes… nearly every one of them can be linked back to her morbid obesity lmfao. Even though she’s in a wheelchair and chronically ill (her words) and says her illnesses have absolutely no relation to her obesity.
> View attachment 3470599





HamFan said:


> So I had to look some of this up.
> 
> Osteitis Pubis is a sports injury caused by overuse of the hips. It's common with soccer players. The couple articles I skimmed refer to it almost exclusively as a sports injury with no mention of how else it can happen. I'm going to guess it's from walking around while deathfat. The prognosis is usually that you can return to sports within 3-6 months. Even if her only sport is carrying a bunch of extra fat around, you think she'd be better by now, 10 months later.
> 
> Hidradenitis suppurativa is when you get gross, infected, smelly boils in skin folds.  "Experts think it could be connected to *hormones*, genetic predisposition, cigarette smoking or *excess weight*."



CPTSD = Munchie-diluted diagnosis, pity those that actually have it
OCD = See above. Also, I don't believe her
Fibro = Muchie-favorite
Herniated disc = Fat and weak = more injuries
Hypertension = Fat
Hypothyroidism = Fat
NASH = Fat
Osteolitis oubis = See "herniation" above
Hidradenitis = Fat


----------



## HamFan (Jul 21, 2022)

Jessica's portion of that video was nuts. "Of course gyms are classist!  What about disabled people that use public transportation? They have to worry about the sidewalks to the bus stop!" Doesn't that problem apply to anywhere they go? Also, fucking what?

I find the suggestion that going to the gym is the only way to get fit so annoying. And with FA it's also implied to also be the only way to be a normal weight. Try clicking around whatever social media you're bitching on; there will be plenty of instructions for alternatives to the gym. Even bullshit "joyful movement" if you don't really want to exercise.


----------



## We're All Going To Hell (Jul 21, 2022)

NoReturn said:


> CPTSD = Munchie-diluted diagnosis, pity those that actually have it
> OCD = See above. Also, I don't believe her
> Fibro = Muchie-favorite
> Herniated disc = Fat and weak = more injuries
> ...



GAD comes with OCD.
Clinical Depression comes with CPTSD along with GAD 
Clinical Depressional tends to come with Fibro & hypothyroid 

I call bullshit 

Beast Trains Mean has one video up about her still (fuck her pronouns) she claims her dr had never heard of stress/hairline fractures before. What a moron. 
Thin people get them often but usually runners and dancers. Toe walkers (autistic kids) can get them too. Improper weight distribution on your feet. Theyre often just shaken off by athletes and turn to small scarring on the phone. They won't heal on her fatass. Honestly there isnt much they can do. Sure they can cast it but usually they just say stay off it. 



Spoiler



My school offered dance as a PE option so 6-12th grade 5 days a week. Both feet from landing wrong then just kept going without getting checked for weeks. Only takes about 2 weeks to heal if following dr instructions and stay off right away.


----------



## NoReturn (Jul 21, 2022)

We're All Going To Hell said:


> GAD comes with OCD.
> Clinical Depression comes with CPTSD along with GAD
> Clinical Depressional tends to come with Fibro & hypothyroid
> 
> ...


Things healing by you staying off them requires your body to be capable of healing in the first place. That means eating right, and she sure as fuck ain't doing that.


----------



## We're All Going To Hell (Jul 24, 2022)

HamFan said:


> Jessica's portion of that video was nuts. "Of course gyms are classist!  What about disabled people that use public transportation? They have to worry about the sidewalks to the bus stop!" Doesn't that problem apply to anywhere they go? Also, fucking what?
> 
> I find the suggestion that going to the gym is the only way to get fit so annoying. And with FA it's also implied to also be the only way to be a normal weight. Try clicking around whatever social media you're bitching on; there will be plenty of instructions for alternatives to the gym. Even bullshit "joyful movement" if you don't really want to exercise.



I'm annoyed lately so imma try to not take it out on the cows. 

Disabled people can get transportation through their insurance Ms. Maam who knows ooohhh so much about healthcare. If they live in a place that has bus transportation they can set up disability transport as well and a bus will usually pick up at their driveway or end up apt complex. 

Gyms... yes there are some assholes in gyms. Most of the time people are proud of you. The worst thing that happens is strangers coming up to you and telling you that they are proud of you. That are glad you are they. Hreat job. Keep it up. 
If you're at the cooler buying water or a gatorade people buy that shit for you. *have never seen or experienced soda* They will let you go first on massage when you are covered in sweat from head to toe. Spot you. Run over to correct your posture. Gym bros support fat fucks at the gym. 
Girls are kind of petty but if you let the bros help you instead of thinking they are making fun of you it gets  forgotten. If you don't get offended by compliments it gets forgotten. 
You can change your clothes in the locker room so you dont smell too too bad and take your bath back at home. 

Planet Fitness has its issues because they serve food but its easy not to go. 

The pool classes at the y is full of fat old women that dote the fuck out of younger fat people. You will have 10 grandma's so proud of you. You bring financial info and get free membership. You can sit in a sauna and whirlpool for pain management. 

There was a law passed in the US that you no longer have to have a referral to go to physical therapy. You can literally go in there now and say i cant exercise on my own at the gym and I need to lose weight. They'll work with you as long as your insurance will pay. As they work with you they'll find all the shit wrong with your joints muscles etc to let you stay longer. 

So fatphobic 

So horrible 

So awful 

PT is the best option imo because youre forced onto a schedule. Your little van is picking you up. Alright Jessica i just solved your fatphobic gym and disability problem. Whats your next fucking excuse. 

When your body feels better your brain feels better and your naturally want to eat better 

Thanks. I hate it 



Spoiler



I'm disabled. Ny neuro yanked my license in 2020. I can't go to the gym anymore because we cant figure out what type of seizures I'm having. I cant even walk on a treadmill just flat ground and im supposed to (stubborn) use a cane. My left side is much weaker than my right side so I am in and out of PT for my left leg, arm, and hand. 
Shit like this just ugh. 
Give me hats i dont care. I wish i never found this person. Im glad they fucked their body up too much to procreate


----------



## Helena Handbasket (Jul 24, 2022)

We're All Going To Hell said:


> Good job Jessica. Striking a immigrant black woman.



Of course she would.  Punching down gives her a funny feeling in the pants.

Jessica might not be the fattest fuck in Deathfats, but she's definitely the nastiest.


----------



## evianmilkshake (Jul 28, 2022)

Helena Handbasket said:


> Nonalcoholic steatohepatitis, aka fatty liver with scarring and inflammation, not caused by drinking.  Hmm.  NO IDEA how that could happen in a deathfat.  No sirree.
> 
> I'm kinda curious how she's "controlling" it, since there's no meds you can take.  Best course of action is - wait for it- weight loss, so you don't tip over into getting cirrhosis.  Or liver cancer.  Fatphobic POS doctors.
> 
> But, hell, _who needs a liver anyways, right??  _


I had a sister who had NASH before she was twenty years old. 

Note that I refer to this sister in the past tense. 


Helena Handbasket said:


> Of course she would.  Punching down gives her a funny feeling in the pants.
> 
> Jessica might not be the fattest fuck in Deathfats, but she's definitely the nastiest.


FSB also sent false strikes against other small YTers, all Black and "multiply marginalised," and didn't attempt such against one or two white women YTers until people were calling out FSB's apparently racist strike attempts. I guess black lives only matter if they're other Sabrina Springs Uncle Toms selling out other black people to racist ideas of what black bodies "should" look like and marketing that Benevolent Racism to fat white women.

This person is one of the most miserable fuckos on the Internet.


----------



## Lunete (Jul 30, 2022)

Jessica was caught sending multiple copyright takedown notices to several youtubers with the same copy-paste message stating that she was being harassed and "misgendered." She didn't watch any of these people's videos about her and instead attempted to abuse the YouTube copyright system in an attempt to silence her critics. 
But of course that backfired on her and she's gone into delete fucking everything mode lmao. 
How long do you think she can go without the attention?


----------



## Ceres (Aug 14, 2022)

Ah, my chair slaying, bearded graduate school researcher/activist, I knew you’d have a thread somewhere here.

I learned about FSB a few months ago, either from Funtie Times or Cynical Dude, and within seconds of hearing her condescending, droning low (like a cow mooing except not cute) I could tell that this was a person with a criminally aggressive victim complex far beyond the average FA cow, but I still was surprised to see she also somehow manages to be more unlikable and obnoxious than Marissa fucking Matthews.

This cow just has it all. Self induced obesity and genderspecialism that she’s honed into her own disabiwiddy get out of work accountability jail free card; a complete detachment from reality and ignoring the very real consequences of her lifestyle choices; risky troonery with hormones and enough labels to cover at least one of Stephanie Frigly’s famous fedoras with customized pins for each identity and malady; literally listing her self proclaimed examples of her “marginalizations” like personality quirks (I know she may not count as “white passing”, but to me that is 100% something  only a white girl would do to virtue signal), and finally, perpetually having to crowdfund monthly for rent but of fucking course she also is demanding medical assistance in becoming pregnant, despite constantly harping on her “incurable _*genetic*_ chronic illnesses” as well as being a death fat in her mid 30’s.

By the way Froggo, when your BMI is in the 60’s, your doctor wanting you to lose at least 50lbs before moving forward with fertility treatments isn’t fatphobic or gatekeeping medical care, it’s to reassure the doctor of your commitment to the expensive and time consuming procedure as well as your willingness to work with them so you don’t waste their fucking time. What’s stronger, your dream to have a child, or the mass hysteria gripping the FA community where, somehow, every one of you heifers are simultaneously recovering from _*restrictive*_ EDs thy ravaged your childhoods and adolescence with so much food related trauma that the mere mention of any sort of discipline or structure around what and how much food you eat will bring about a triggering of biblical proportions.

And it would be so stupidly easy for her to lose the 50lbs too. She’s fat enough where a few simple dietary and lifestyle changes (that are delicate enough to work around her various disabilities) would burn off a lot of weight fast. She likely had to come to terms with the financial ramifications that would come with IVF on top of having to prepare and care for a whole ass baby, but instead of cutting her losses she took the situation as another example to pantomime on tiktok as an example of medical fatphobia.

Apologies for the long winded rant. I’ve been watching a lot of videos featuring this cow lately (anti-HAES commentaries are one of my favorites to listen to at work) and have been developing some opinions for quite some time and genuinely hope this thread does get some traction because a lot of my usual cows haven’t been as exciting lately. She really just turned being a victim trapped in a massive body of their own eating into a personality trait, yet insists that she’s living her best life being fat and happy and how her galaxy researcher brain is so above our simpleminded plebeian fatphobia.

But at least we can wipe our own asses.


----------



## NoReturn (Oct 15, 2022)

New toks




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Angry New Ager (Oct 15, 2022)

NoReturn said:


> New toks
> View attachment 3740575


It's not eugenics when you're never going to breed in the first place, ya dingus.

People who are already self-eugenicizing through obesity, abusing exogenous hormones, aborting any poor sprog that manages to take up residence in your PCOS-blighted womb, or just being an unfuckable Cluster B wokescold are already removing themselves from the gene pool—which is literally what eugenics is—and doing so voluntarily.


----------



## Simone (Oct 15, 2022)

Angry New Ager said:


> It's not eugenics when you're never going to breed in the first place, ya dingus.
> 
> People who are already self-eugenicizing through obesity, abusing exogenous hormones, aborting any poor sprog that manages to take up residence in your PCOS-blighted womb, or just being an unfuckable Cluster B wokescold are already removing themselves from the gene pool—which is literally what eugenics is—and doing so voluntarily.


Also, doesn't she have barely controlled diabetes, too? Isn't that particularly self eugenicizing? Yeah, you're going to die from any of the handful of self inflicted conditions you have, sweetie, not some rando who doesn't mask up.


----------



## Thomas Eugene Paris (Oct 17, 2022)

I just want to say that every time I read the name "FatSapphicBro" the twitch in my face gets more severe.


----------



## NoReturn (Oct 18, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.









Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Angry New Ager (Oct 18, 2022)

Simone said:


> Also, doesn't she have barely controlled diabetes, too? Isn't that particularly self eugenicizing? Yeah, you're going to die from any of the handful of self inflicted conditions you have, sweetie, not some rando who doesn't mask up.


We've known since early in the pandemic that the people most likely to develop severe Covid, require hospitalization, and die from it have certain comorbidities. Hypertension, cardiopulmonary disease, and diabetes are the top three. Obesity is another one. And in half of Covid deaths, the deceased had two or more comorbidities.

Most of the people who have died of Covid have been elderly, because elderly people tend to have a lot of piled-on comorbidities. But younger people whose bodies are prematurely aged by bad lifestyle decisions , and have those same comorbidities, are high-risk as well. All of our deathfats are, and Jessica here is a prime example.

I know she has diabetes, and I'm sure she's mentioned something else—hypertension, maybe? Plus, she's obese, and thus already full of inflammation.  So yes, she's at high risk for dying of Covid, and should be afraid.

But she hasn't done jack shit to lower her own risk. Hasn't lost weight, hasn't got her diabetes under control, hasn't changed a single goddamned thing.  If anything, her state of health has declined in the last 2-1/2 years.

Granted, public health has failed to address these issues and make strong recommendations for how one can reduce their Covid risk (they didn't even recommend Vitamin D supplementation, despite the known benefits of adequate Vitamin D in helping the body fight off respiratory viruses—and sick old people and diabetics are usually deficient). But the information is out there, if you're willing to look for it.

But back to Jessica: She's still demanding that the rest of the world continue to take measures to protect her, and sickly deathfats with lifestyle-driven conditions just like her, and anybody who doesn't is not just selfish, but ableist, eugenicist, genocidal—just plain evil.

To which I say, "Fuck it; you can die of Covid, and I'm totally okay with that, because your continued existence is not worth the speech and social effects of forced masking on young children, the academic delays caused by school closures on kids of any age, or potential vaccine injuries to young people. I will take any random kid's well-being, sight unseen, over the entire lot of useless eaters like you. It is also not worth the ongoing ruin of countless small businesses due to lockdowns and other Covid mandates, the gutting of the middle class, the unprecedented and massive shift of wealth upward, the dire effects upon supply chains and the economy, the devestating mental health crisis that is going completely unaddressed, or the biometric security state an awful lot of world leaders have been all too eager to usher in."

Protecting the weakest and most vulnerable is a social good, but lionizing them to the extent of warping social and economic structures to shield them from all risk is a _fucking disaster._ So no, I do not give a shit whether Jessica dies of Covid or not. She can take all the personal measures she likes in order to protect herself, but since she believes she doesn't owe anyone health, I'm free to decide that I'm not obligated to preserve her health, or go out of my way to ensure her continued existence. It's a two-way street, and if she gets run down by the Covid bus, oh fucking well.

(I'll take my hats and puzzle pieces, now.)


----------



## toilet_rainbow (Oct 18, 2022)

I’ve seen this exact argument or rant from munchies before. Even the word “eugenics” thrown around as haphazardly as “Nazi” was in 2017. No one is stopping _them _from wearing a mask. That _is _what the mask was for— to protect _yourself. _Although overuse of PPE can fuck up your immune system long term.Very few people, even the immunocompromised, are so fragile that a single germ will kill them. There’s a reason the boy in the plastic bubble is such a memorable mental image. And I believe I’ve read that with the medical advances we’ve had since the 1970s that the kid wouldn’t be in the bubble if he was born today. 

Considering that T damages hearts as well as it does the female reproductive system, it’s pretty ballsy for her to call people eugenicists for not wearing masks around her. That, and she’s eaten herself to a 60 plus BMI. Between the T inflicted damage and the obesity inflicted damage, she could very well die from Covid. That’s not the average person’s problem. Not only does she have the obligation to take her own precautions, but she also already removed herself from the gene pool anyway. That _was _how old school eugenics was done— sterilization. She sterilized herself a long time ago. Again, not the average person’s problem. 

The pandemic is all but over. We’ve vaccinated as much as we can. It’s as good as it’s gonna get. If she wants to not be intubated in a last ditch effort to not fucking die, that’s on her not us.

BTW I just  wanted to say I’m glad this thread is active again. This bearded lady is so aggravating yet so fascinating in how far her delusions go.


----------



## OttoWest (Oct 18, 2022)

What a smug sack of shit she is. Someone  posts a blandly cheerful message and she goes after the kind messenger’s _hair_. 

Jessica is up there with the crazy-eyed doc for rottingly ugly unpleasantness.


----------



## Simone (Oct 18, 2022)

OttoWest said:


> What a smug sack of shit she is. Someone  posts a blandly cheerful message and she goes after the kind messenger’s _hair_.
> 
> Jessica is up there with the crazy-eyed doc for rottingly ugly unpleasantness.


It's so clear how miserable she is. It practically seeps from her pores, you can feel the misery through the screen. That's the case with all of these death fats, even the overly 'positive' ones. Their despair with their own life choices and eating themselves into near immobility shines through their eyes, creeps through out their voice, seeps out of their pores. Following too many of them is detrimental to your own mental health and happiness.


----------



## Hamplanet Fitness (Nov 18, 2022)

NoReturn said:


> Excuse you, bigoted transphobic fatphobe!
> Fat is part of their gender identity!
> View attachment 3882522
> View attachment 3882519
> View attachment 3882525


Cross-posting from Tranny Sideshows thread


----------



## NoReturn (Nov 18, 2022)

*JESSICA HAS PRIVATED HER ACCOUNT*



Hamplanet Fitness said:


> Cross-posting from Tranny Sideshows thread


Local copies:




Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Simone (Nov 18, 2022)

NoReturn said:


> *JESSICA HAS PRIVATED HER ACCOUNT*
> View attachment 3888123
> 
> Local copies:
> ...


The only reasons these heifers private their shit is when they've stumbled on their thread or are going through fat related health issues. Maybe the former, because I feel like this particular heifer would never admit to having serious health consequences from being a fat fuck.


----------



## ScooterQueen (Nov 18, 2022)

I feel like she also may have gone private due to some beef she started with The Cynical Dude on YouTube.

He references what is going on at the beginning of one of his recent uploads 
Fat Sapphic Bro brigading a Youtuber


----------



## Angry New Ager (Nov 18, 2022)

Sarcastic sockpuppet said:


> They really love to overstate the harm skinnies do by thrifting oversized clothing.


They really love to overstate the harm skinnies do by merely existing. Their seething envy knows no bounds.



Simone said:


> The only reasons these heifers private their shit is when they've stumbled on their thread or are going through fat related health issues. Maybe the former, because I feel like this particular heifer would never admit to having serious health consequences from being a fat fuck.


She _would_ admit to developing a serious health condition—the pain she's always in, that T helps with because it allows her to build muscle, for example. Being chronically ill and disabled is a desirable state for these people, because it's another oppressed/marginalized identity they can use to assert moral superiority.

But no, she'd never admit that it was due to her obesity (or testosterone use). Instead, she'd insist that thin people get the exact same conditions, so it's fatphobic to associate them with fatness, or recommend weight loss to manage or resolve them. You can see it in the video above; her body _just happens_ to be in pain all the time, for no reason. It has nothing to do with gravity, or chronic inflammation, or her biomechanics being thrown off by all the excess fat in the way; it just _is._

That said, I tuned out her rambling about fat and gender because it's just rubbish, but also because I was distracted by how dark the rings around her eyes have become.


----------



## NoReturn (Nov 20, 2022)

She's back, baby, and I'm going to that this opportunity to dump.

Current state of Instagram: Just a mirror of TikTok


Current state of Twitter: Active, but dull


Linktree:


Wheelchair fundraiser half there


TikToks
On Pain management




Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.




On haydurs




Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Flaming_Barghast (Nov 20, 2022)

Current state of Twitter: Active, but dull
View attachment 3898002

.....is...... is the "hammer" with the hammer and cycle.... a fucking massager??


----------



## NoReturn (Nov 20, 2022)

Flaming_Barghast said:


> Current state of Twitter: Active, but dull
> View attachment 3898002
> 
> .....is...... is the "hammer" with the hammer and cycle.... a fucking massager??


It is!


----------



## Pho Real (Nov 20, 2022)

Oh but they can, she just doesn’t like the answer:  Eat less, you fat fuck.  Even people who are completely bed-bound can lose weight if their calories are reduced below their BMR.  It doesn’t matter what you eat, too. It’s possible to eat whatever you want as long as, again, you eat a calorie deficit.  Being a planet is a choice she’s making, not a disability she’s forced to live with (tho I know I’m preaching to the choir here).


----------



## beanbag in a hurry (Nov 20, 2022)

NoReturn said:


> It is!
> View attachment 3898242


That shit is as stupid as neonazis tattooing swastikas on their bellies. Neither end actually knows anything about the "ideology" their spouting.

And this picture.
So what you're saying is that you want all the things given to you for free while you endlessly wank yourself to death?
Yeah, good luck with that.


----------



## Simone (Nov 20, 2022)

Pho Real said:


> View attachment 3900387
> Oh but they can, she just doesn’t like the answer:  Eat less, you fat fuck.  Even people who are completely bed-bound can lose weight if their calories are reduced below their BMR.  It doesn’t matter what you eat, too. It’s possible to eat whatever you want as long as, again, you eat a calorie deficit.  Being a planet is a choice she’s making, not a disability she’s forced to live with (tho I know I’m preaching to the choir here).


Losing weight is like 80% diet. You just need to eat less. You can be practically immobile and still lose weight. You can eat only cheetos and snickers and still lose weight. Minor PL but recently, my sciatica has been acting up. I'm a normal weight and in maintenance, but since it's harder for me to work out, I adjusted accordingly. It's so very easy. It's just that these fat babies don't like to be uncomfortable for even a second, much less all day.


----------



## NoReturn (Nov 22, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Simone (Nov 22, 2022)

NoReturn said:


> View attachment 3916248
> View attachment 3916245


Jesus, look at those hashtags. She has just a real laundry list of illnesses. And yet, #loveyourbody is one of them, which is the complete antithesis to what she's doing to her body.


----------



## Flaming_Barghast (Nov 22, 2022)

I know fsb is a tranny but just callin em a dude because originally I just thought he was a very faggoty man, so.  They pass? Lmao.

Wtf is a lesbean? Lesbian clit? But you're a tranny, aren't you straight if you go for a girl by your own logic? Wat. 

Did they actually get bottom surgery? Unironically can't tell at all.

Edit: and do they know they have a thread? If it's in the 6 pages I glossed over it, I wanna see the chimp out.


----------



## Thomas Eugene Paris (Nov 23, 2022)

It's a special kind of fucked up that she considers herself "hormonally intersex" because she has polycystic ovarian syndrome.


----------



## Simone (Nov 23, 2022)

Thomas Eugene Paris said:


> It's a special kind of fucked up that she considers herself "hormonally intersex" because she has polycystic ovarian syndrome.


If that were the case, millions would be 'hormonally intersex'. I don't think she understands how offensive that would be to some people with PCOS who doesn't want to be intersex.


----------



## Breadbear (Nov 23, 2022)

Simone said:


> If that were the case, millions would be 'hormonally intersex'. I don't think she understands how offensive that would be to some people with PCOS who doesn't want to be intersex.


Yeah, she's "hormonally intersex" because she jacked up her body with testosterone and can no longer get pregnant.
She fucked around, found out, and is in denial.


----------



## NoReturn (Nov 27, 2022)

They censored "needles".




Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.



Imma crosspost this to the munchies thread too, because fibromyalgia.


----------



## Simone (Nov 27, 2022)

NoReturn said:


> They censored "needles".
> View attachment 3951381
> View attachment 3951387
> View attachment 3951432
> ...


What even is the point of getting accupuncture, when you won't even do the one thing that could change your life & make the pain so much more manageable? You can do accupuncture three times a day for the rest of your life, but if you are carrying around hundreds of pounds of excess weight, it'll do nearly nothing for you.


----------



## Flaming_Barghast (Nov 28, 2022)

NoReturn said:


> They censored "needles".
> View attachment 3951381
> View attachment 3951387
> View attachment 3951432
> ...


Cannot stand this fat faggot. Minor power level, I have muscle issues, not fibro, but I hurt with barometric changes. 
I gained weight, and I noticed that the pain intensified during those changes. It wasn't even a lot! (In fat acceptance spaces anyway. And this was over like 3 years) It's like... 30 lbs? I'm still in the healthy bmi range.
Yes, it is because you're a fucking fatass oh my god. I could not imagine how fucking bad my pain would be if I was a landwhale like him.


----------



## Plantation Barbie (Nov 28, 2022)

Yes Jessica it's totally the weather that's causing your pain and not the 150+ extra pounds that your skeletal system is being forced to carry around.


----------



## gampboonerisms (Dec 3, 2022)

NoReturn said:


> They censored "needles".
> View attachment 3951381
> View attachment 3951387
> View attachment 3951432
> ...


"I have a really high pain tolerance" 
You sure do. Cause youre a female!


----------



## NoReturn (Dec 3, 2022)

gampboonerisms said:


> "I have a really high pain tolerance"
> You sure do. Cause youre a female!


One of the few things where women outperform men, better fuck it up with exogenous hormones!


----------



## Dnein (Dec 4, 2022)

gampboonerisms said:


> "I have a really high pain tolerance"
> You sure do. Cause youre a female!



Best indicator of low pain tolerance is somebody telling everyone unprompted how high their pain tolerance is. 

I'm pretty sure you'd find a strong correlation between obesity and low pain tolerance as well, regardless of gender. It's written in their appearance that they won't tolerate mild hunger, the discomfort of exercise, the resistance of a craving. They just don't practice frontal lobe controls over automatic impulse. How the hell could they be skilled at using the same mechanism to resist reacting irrationally to mild pain? 

Spend five minutes around a death fat, you will hear dozens of moans, groans, grunts, sighs, and drama. You can hear Fraga behave that way everytime, and it's not just the physical breathing issues a fat engulfed chest wall brings when sitting around. It's the constant whine of attention seeking and shit impulse control. Woe is me to feel such mild discomfort!


----------



## NoReturn (Dec 4, 2022)

Account's gone private again. Who did she piss off this time?


----------



## NoReturn (Dec 20, 2022)

Double post but in my defense it's been like two weeks.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



A comment on the above:






Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Andrew Neiman (Dec 20, 2022)

I love how casually this person refers to slotting out members of her "care team," like she's a baby orca being kept alive at a marine science center, or something.


----------



## Dnein (Dec 21, 2022)

Andrew Neiman said:


> I love how casually this person refers to slotting out members of her "care team," like she's a baby orca being kept alive at a marine science center, or something.



It's oddly accurate in that comparison. At this point doctors are literally just throwing their hands up and trying to keep these people alive as long as possible. It isn't even about relieving pain, being healthy, or living long, it's just propping them up a few more years as they self destruct. By the time they end up visiting the hospital every few weeks, it is a fucking team. 

Such a shit job at that point. If you give a shit, it's watching someone torture themsleves to death to avoid mild discomfort, knowing how simple it is for them to just...stop. If you don't give a shit, it's still watching someone demand 20x the costs and attention because they refuse a literal cure they can achieve at home.

And can you imagine this smug face in your office and tiptoeing around the minefield of sensitivity and uncontrolled narcissistic tantrum if you even glance at the actual medical issue. Even just the pronouns and the name, stumble once and I feel like the venom coming out of Fraga would be deadly, if it didn't just end in assault. 

So chuck more BP meds, up the insulin dose, sign off on their psychosomatic acupuncture, and move on to the patients that actually put effort into staying alive.


----------



## Quack_Quack (Dec 21, 2022)

Holy fuck she's such a self righteous cunt. 

Skimming and PLing where relevant but: 

NONE of her fat induced illnesses preclude the COVID vaccines. If chemo patients can have it, so can she. I'd hope she gets covid, with their excess lard her tub is carrying her lungs would pack the fuck outta there. And good riddance. 

Oh noes! Her fat induced illnesses stop her from walking! Well fuck that shit,  due to the aforementioned chemo and its side effects, my feet and mobility are fucked and only gonna get worse. But my stubborn arse tries with a cane. Not a fucking chair that was probably weight tested by elephants. 

PCOS makes you hormonally intersex? No you dumb twat, shovelling food and and taking T do that. You're barren by your own actions. PCOS makes it harder not impossible, both weight loss and pregnancy. And the fat phobic doctors can help if you do what she's never done - shut the fuck up and listen instead of squealing out excuses.

She makes me MATI on many levels.


----------



## We're All Going To Hell 2 (Dec 22, 2022)

Quack_Quack said:


> NONE of her fat induced illnesses preclude the COVID vaccines. If chemo patients can have it, so can she. I'd hope she gets covid, with their excess lard her tub is carrying her lungs would pack the fuck outta there. And good riddance.



One has to actually leave the house to risk getting sick. I'm a pretty high risk person and vaxxed. I was advised to still stay at home as much as possible because of past ARDS. I caught the vid felt worse than I did at the hospital before I was intubated on the second day of symptoms but 2 days later was back up and by day 3 it was just a cold. If my lungs tried to kill me and I survived by a miracle and then another lung killing disease didn't take me out. I haven't so much as had a cold since. Just runny eyes and sniffles from pollen. 

She can walk if she wants to. She can do all the things if she wants to. She doesn't really want to. Some people are just content in their misery. If they were thin without health problems they would have some other thing to bitch about and probably $$$$$ worth of plastic surgery.


----------



## NoReturn (Dec 31, 2022)

Jessica know more than doctors:




Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Dnein (Dec 31, 2022)

NoReturn said:


> Jessica know more than doctors:
> View attachment 4170579
> View attachment 4170585



So that is worth being fat to eat. Old pasta slapped between white bread, not even toasted, and some fucking iceberg lettuce smothered in restaurant gimmick dressing. This is the crap that's so appealing you eat to death. 

Oh my god, a condition that causes fatigue with exercise? Is it being human? Oh no, discomfort! My allergy to discomfort is flaring! 

Imagine if the PT person had to be educated in how to adapt exercise to various conditions, limits, and situations? It's almost like their entire work revolves around protecting you from injury and fixing what you've done to yourself. Better make sure to avoid even doing the minimal work to improve yourself! 

So you live in self proclaimed pain, wheezing, moaning the way up the stairs, feeling your heart pound so much as lugging to the toilet, rolling and struggling like a flipped insect getting out of bed. Then a professional comes to help you feel a little better day to day, but that half hour of exercise? Ew, too hard. I'd rather suffer 24/7 then feel icky for a small period every day.


----------



## Breadbear (Jan 2, 2023)

NoReturn said:


> Jessica know more than doctors:
> View attachment 4170579
> View attachment 4170585


Exercise intolerance.


----------



## Thomas Eugene Paris (Jan 2, 2023)

Prego on Wonder Bread. Totally worth killing yourself over.

I did chuckle out loud when she smugly said, "So, um as a former athlete, I know what it feels like to have, like, the exercise intolerance fatigue and I know what it's like to have the 'I just worked out' fatigue". Sure ya do, Jess. Sure ya do.


----------



## Dnein (Jan 2, 2023)

Breadbear said:


> Exercise intolerance.



Meanwhile, actual exercise intolerance is miserable. People's legs become immovable, they pass out, they get severe chest pains, etc. It's meant to refer to heart failure situations, severe lung disease, etc, not "oh exercise makes me tiredddd".

If they want to experience real exercise intolerance, fly them to a high elevation and let them experience what climbers do.


----------



## toilet_rainbow (Jan 2, 2023)

Tess Holliday once posted about how she hiked the mountain that has the Hollywood sign on it no problem despite being a fatass, suck it haydurs! Only another woman that was on the trail that day indirectly confirmed that Tess had the hardest time getting up a relatively easy trail because of her weight. Jessica referencing her “exercise intolerance” reminded me of that. If she was even slightly athletic, then she was piss poor even at her best. Not only in skill or stamina, but also in attitude.


----------



## NoReturn (Jan 3, 2023)

Glorifying obesity time




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Simone (Jan 3, 2023)

NoReturn said:


> Glorifying obesity time
> View attachment 4186120


This bitch's videos always remind me of Droopy. You just know she's a debby downer everywhere she goes.


----------



## Dnein (Jan 3, 2023)

Simone said:


> This bitch's videos always remind me of Droopy. You just know she's a debby downer everywhere she goes.



Permanent vocal fry, when even using your larynx muscles properly is triggering exercise.


----------



## NoReturn (Jan 5, 2023)

Hey Jess, you think maybe the testosterone is making your symptoms worse? Just a thought.




Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Plantation Barbie (Tuesday at 4:08 AM)

"I'm checking in with my body as well and handling it's needs."
That's an intresting way of saying, "I'm deliberately destroying my body and shorting my life span."


----------

